# Delivery...for the Post Office



## Battou (Dec 4, 2007)

I went down to pickup some prints last week, this truck went by and this popped into my head but I did not get the camera up in time to get it. Just imagine chuckle I got when I got a second oppertunity wile standing out side waiting for the delivery guy


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 15, 2007)

I had no idea that you could buy PO trucks and have them delivered!?


----------



## cameramike (Dec 15, 2007)

when i first saw it i didn't realize the second one was being towed and i thought it had fallen off the flat bed haha.


----------



## Battou (Dec 15, 2007)

jwkwd said:


> I had no idea that you could buy PO trucks and have them delivered!?



Lol, the post office does auction them off once they have been around for a wile, but they don't deliver.......to my knowledge.


----------

